# Prune juice... Does it work?



## Lashes85

Hi girls :)

I've read that prune juice helps move your bowels. Anyone had any success with it? 

I haven't been the toilet for so long and I'm in pain, even thou I've been eating veg etc. So I've bought some prune juice in hope this will work. How much should I drink daily? How fast will it work? Thanks girls xx


----------



## veebot

me and you girl. Just got my prune juice today. I hope it works too. Some of the other moms said it does. If it doesnt im going to the clinic for them to sort me out with something.


----------



## Lashes85

veebot said:


> me and you girl. Just got my prune juice today. I hope it works too. Some of the other moms said it does. If it doesnt im going to the clinic for them to sort me out with something.

Haha, it's horrible isn't it!! I'm in agony and I've been eating fruit, veg and fiber. Hope the prune juice works for us both :) althou i can't say I'm looking forward to drinking it lol x


----------



## jaytee146

YESSSSS It works! and I had some issues going to the restroom a few weeks ago.. I bought a bottle (non name brand Prune Juice) My mom told me it works best if it's heated slightly... So I put in the microwave for 30 seconds.. and drank it.. Within two hours I was going to the restroom... So I drank another cup.. I think I drank a total of 3 cups (8ounces a peice) nothing more! lol but the next day I went to the restroom and I felt so much better!


----------



## jaytee146

It's the most disgusting thing I ever drank though.. But good LUCK!


----------



## meglet_nz

I couldn't handle the taste but then a friend recommended syrup of figs which you can get at Boots or any chemist - worked like a dream! 

Hope you all feel better really soon! Xx


----------



## ashley2pink

I drank some during pregnancy. I had the individual cans and they were 5.5oz each. I would mix it with equal parts water and drink it all at once. It usually had me going in a few hours. For me the taste isn't bad. Not great, but I dont find it hard to drink! Just dilute it, because I found drinking it full strength gave me a stomach ache


----------



## Michieb

It def works - i was backed up for days drank one glass and i was in bathrrom for hours!! Just plan on staying home - good luck!!


----------



## Lashes85

Haha, does it make it loose then? 

Oh god I've just drank a tumbler size glass full straight :/ 
Didn't taste as bad as I thought it might but I do feel sick now. I'm scared lol xx


----------



## Michieb

oh yeah loose and explosive!! you wont be able to hold it in!! Good lcuk stay close to thebathroom good news though you'll feel much better shortly!!!


----------



## jaytee146

STAY HOME!!! :rofl:


----------



## spaceprawn

Eek.........prune juice is foul.....may I suggest a bowl of sultana bran in the mornings. Provides iron and fibre.....and about 2 hours after a bowl.....you'll be crimping off lengths left, right and centre :D


----------



## Ashley8806

I used to be a CNA working in a nursing home, and we would give the residents prune juice to move their bowels if it had been a couple days. It definately works! :haha: Just start off with a glass, if it doesn't work in a few hours, maybe have a bit more....etc.


----------



## Lashes85

Ahh, your all scaring me lol. Wish I'd read your responses before drinking a glass. I just thought it made you go the toilet. Lol. 

I've just had a horrible thought what if I go in to labour before emptying my bowels??


----------



## prettymachine

i think if you go into labor that helps you clear your bowels anyway!

i tried prune juice in 1st tri and all it did was give me a bad stomach ache(i was VERYYYY constipated) but DH will use if for the same thing and he is good within a couple hours! i hope it works for you :)


----------



## Lashes85

Well I've since had a second glass and nothing as yet :( 
I do now have belly ache and back ache though!! Maybe it'll work in the morning?!? Xx


----------



## nov_mum

Prune juice is helpful but prunes themselves are better. The fibre is the good part and prunes are full of it. Kiwifruit are also fantastic and kiwicrush (juice) is marketed to help bowels but 8 times the price with half the fibre. Porridge will do a better job, just keep up the fluids too otherwise it is like a concrete mixer with no water - bung!


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

If you keep getting constipated you could ask your doc for lactulose..it def works and is safe to use!!!! Prune juice should do the job though :-D xx


----------



## xBabyGoose

When I suffered with constipation as a child, my own mother used to give me prune juice now and again (it worked!), but what she found best was dates! Get a tray of dates, theyre much yummier and eat the whole packet, certainly did the trick for me!


----------



## Chaos

Lashes85 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> I've read that prune juice helps move your bowels. Anyone had any success with it?
> 
> I haven't been the toilet for so long and I'm in pain, even thou I've been eating veg etc. So I've bought some prune juice in hope this will work. How much should I drink daily? How fast will it work? Thanks girls xx

Yup, works like a dream. When I worked in care homes it's what we used to give the old people when they got stuffed up.

About 4oz, slightly warmed. To start, twice a day, then once you're going, once a day.

I give my DD purred prunes when she's backed up too. Hazmat suit and stand back 50 feet :)


----------



## sedm2264

I have lots of trouble with constitution and the one thing that I've found to work every time is fresh figs. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

prune juice works :)


----------



## Sherileigh

My dr said it just causes gas. I take magnesium supplements which help a lot!!! And just plain old bran when needed.


----------



## Aunie

plums really helped me and they taste good! i just ate a plum a day and that got me regular again


----------



## prettymachine

this must be an end of pregnancy thing... i have gone from going 2-3 times a day no problem, to constipated too :( and i think we are due within a couple days of each other.


----------



## nicmum2b

I drank a whole bottle of prune juice in my first tri as I was constipated so badly. It didn't help, but it did help to relive some wind. The *one* thing I have found that works to make things move very quickly (takes about 1 day) are oat cakes/biscuits. I don't like the taste of them or the texture, but I add philadelphia or butter, cheese & tomatoes to it for when I need to eat one! I recommend you buy a pack! :)


----------



## gamblesrh

will this work after baby is born for your 1st BM? i was wondering cause the hospitals here wont let you go home until they see that you have had a BM; and i was going to use it at home after we got here too to help me out.


----------



## prettymachine

gamblesrh said:


> will this work after baby is born for your 1st BM? i was wondering cause the hospitals here wont let you go home until they see that you have had a BM; and i was going to use it at home after we got here too to help me out.

ive heard they give you still softeners after LO is out... i hope they do...i cant imagine pushing anything hard out after pushing a baby out! i have my baby tomorrow so i should know soon! (im US too)


----------



## gamblesrh

prettymachine said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> will this work after baby is born for your 1st BM? i was wondering cause the hospitals here wont let you go home until they see that you have had a BM; and i was going to use it at home after we got here too to help me out.
> 
> ive heard they give you still softeners after LO is out... i hope they do...i cant imagine pushing anything hard out after pushing a baby out! i have my baby tomorrow so i should know soon! (im US too)Click to expand...


they do give you stool softners but it doesnt really work that why im planning on drinking prune juice while im in the hospital too. With my last one it took me 3 weeks to even be able to go to the bathroom.


----------



## queencarrie

did it work then im in need of some atm lol


----------



## TamaraM22

If it moves your bowels...it wouldnt possibly bring on labour though would it?lol

x

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1148837.png


----------



## Lashes85

Well I won't be drinking prune juice again!! It gave me horrendous belly ache!! I was in agony for 2 days, I did eventually go the toilet (8 times) but it wasn't an explosion. It was like rabbit droppings and it hurt! I haven't been since, I'm at my wits end what to do cause I'm eating things that should help bit nothing is :(

I think it's the huge bottle of gaviscon I'm drinking each week. I really can't wait for this baby to come now, I want my body back lol xx


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

Have you tried fybogel? Always works for me, even if it takes 2 days.


----------



## TamaraM22

What is fybogel?lol
Where do you get it from?

x

Ah just googled it and yes i have about 3 boxes of it lol not sure if it works but
it doesnt taste nice at all i dont think so anyway.


https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1148837.png


----------

